#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Help... Mijn man kijkt naar porno!

## nassirarifia

Salaam aleikoum


Heb net ontdekt dat mijn man naar porno heeft gekeken op internet! Wat nu? Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## moslim1979

ahoedoe billah minal seytan ochti 
subhanellah getrouwd en sex clips bekijken online 
meestal wil het zeggen hij te kort heeft en hij het op en 
andere manier zoekt
begrijp me niet verkeerd he ochti ma is maar en idee

----------


## moslim1979

WEET MET ZEKERHEID DAT WAT JIJ DOET HARAAM IS!!

De Ulama' van Ahlus Sunnah Wal Jama'ah hebben een Ijma' dat het kijken naar dit soort erotische fotos, films, tijdschriften, websites HARAM is in Islaam. Geen enkele geleerde heeft dit toegestaan. Het zien van iemands geslachtsdelen in een film is gelijk aan het zien ervan in het echt!

WEET
Dat hetgeen HARAM is om te doen, ook HARAM is om naar te kijken!

ELKE VRIJDAG
Horen wij de Imam zijn khutbah (preek) eindigen met:

إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَالإِحْسَانِ وَإِيتَاءِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَيَنْهَى عَنْ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنكَرِ وَالْبَغْيِ يَعِظُكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ
"Allaah gebiedt rechtvaardig te handelen, goed te doen en aan de verwanten giften te geven en Hij verbiedt al wat faahisha (onzedelijke), munkar (verwerpelijk) en baghie (overtreding) is. Hij raadt jullie aan zodat jullie er lering uit zullen trekken".
(Qur'an 16:90).

Waarom trekken wij geen lering daaruit - O mijn nobele broeders en zusters?!

Dat soort verdorven websites vallen onder al deze drie woorden: "Fahsha, Munkar en Baghie" die in de bovenstaande Ayah worden genoemd! TREK LERING YA MOSLIMOEN!!

Onze edele Profeet (صلى الله عليه و سلم) heeft gezegd:

والعَيْنُ تَزْنِي وَزِنَاها النَّظر
"Het oog pleegt ontucht en haar ontucht is kijken (naar het verbodene)".
("Al Istidhaan", 5774).

Wij leven in een tijd waarover de Profeet (صلى الله عليه و سلم) had gezegd:

وتشيع الفاحشة
"Fahishah (onzedelijkheid) zal zich wijd verspreiden".

Onze harten zijn harder dan stenen geworden! Nee, bij Allaah! Zelfs harder dan stenen! Wat zal je doen op de dag dat jou eigen oren, ogen, handen en voeten tegen je zullen getuigen?!!

Allaah zegt:

حَتَّى إِذَا مَا جَاؤُوهَا شَهِدَ عَلَيْهِمْ سَمْعُهُمْ وَأَبْصَارُهُمْ وَجُلُودُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ وَقَالُوا لِجُلُودِهِمْ لِمَ شَهِدتُّمْ عَلَيْنَا قَالُوا أَنطَقَنَا اللَّهُ الَّذِي أَنطَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ
"En wanneer zij daar dan gekomen zijn zal hun gehoor, hun gezicht en hun huid tegen hen getuigen over wat zij deden. En zij zeggen tegen hun huid: "Waarom getuigden jullie tegen ons?" En die zullen dan zeggen: "God die alles laat spreken heeft ons laten spreken".
(Qur'an 41:20 en 21).

EN

إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولـئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْؤُولاً
"Het horen, het zien en het hart, over al dat wordt verantwoording afgelegd".
(Qur'an 17:36).

Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi rajioen!
Wij behoren tot Allaah en tot Hem keren wij terug!!!!!

"Een man mag niet naar de geslachtsdelen van een ander man kijken en een vrouw mag niet naar de geslachtsdelen van een ander vrouw kijken!"
("Abu Dawud", 4007).

Weten wij niet dat Alaah zegt:

إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَخْفَىَ عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي السَّمَاء
"Voorzeker, er is niets op aarde of in de hemelen voor Allaah verborgen".
(Qur'an 3:5).

WETEN WIJ DAT NIET - Ya Ibaad Allaah?! Als wij het wel weten, schamen wij ons dan niet? Hebben wij zo weinig schaamte tegenover de Heer der Werelden?! Is dat hoe laag wij zijn gezonken?!

"Allaah heeft meer recht op dat jullie jezelf voor Hem schamen (dan mensen)".
("Abu Dawud", 2006).

In de Qur'an staat:

وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرًا
"En Allaah ziet wat jullie doen".
(Qur'an 33:9).

NOGMAALS!!

إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ
"Voorzeker, Allaah is Alhorend, Alziende".
(Qur'an 22:75).

NOGMAALS!!!

إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ
"Voorwaar, Allaah ziet Zijn dienaren door en door".
(Qur'an 40:44).

Waar is onze taqwa (godsvrees)?! Had Allaah ons niet gewaarschuwd in de Qur'an dat de Shaitaan onze openlijke vijand is?! Zijn wij die woorden uit de Qur'an vergeten?!

HAD!!!
ALLAH NIET GEZEGD IN DE QUR'AN:

وَاتَّقُواْ يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللّهِ
"En weest op jullie hoede voor een dag waarop jullie tot God teruggebracht zullen worden".
(Qur'an 2:281).

Zijn onze harten zo dood, dat ze niks voelen bij het horen van deze Aya?!

WAAR
Is onze hayaa (schaamte)?!

الإيمان بضع وستون شعبة والحياء شعبة من الإيمان
"Het geloof bestaat uit meer dan zestig takken en Al Hayaa (schaamte) is een tak van het geloof".
("Sahih Bukhari", 139).

Het woord "Hayaa" komt uit het woord "Al Hay", wat "Het leven" betekent. Dus wie geen hayaa (schaamte) heeft, heeft geen leven en is gelijk aan de doden!!

لكلّ دين خلقا و خلق الاسلام الحياء
"Elke religie heeft een moraal en het moraal van Islaam is Hayaa (schaamte/bescheidenheid)".
("Mishkat", 432).

Shaitaan wilt niet dat wij Hayaa hebben en hij vernietigd onze Hayaa met dit soort dingen - O Moslims!!

WAAR
Is onze schaamte?!

الحياء و الإيمان قرنا جميعا ، فإذا رفع أحدهما رفع الآخر
"Schaamte en Geloof zijn totaal aan elkaar verbonden, als de een is opgeheven gaat het ander ook mee".
("Mustadrak", 1/22).

HEB SCHAAMTE
Tegenover Allaah - O mijn Broeders en O zusters! Nabiyuna Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم) heeft gezegd:

"Al hayaa laa ya'tiy illa bikhairin"
"Al Hayaa brengt niets behalve goedheid voort".

Ummul Mo'minien Aaisha (رضى الله عنها) heeft gezegd:

"Ik heb nooit de prive delen van de Boodschapper van Allaah gezien".
("Ibn Maajah", 662).

Allaahu Akbar!!! Dat was zijn eigen vrouw en zij keken niet naar elkaars prive delen, dus wat te zeggen van jou, die naar de prive delen van onbekenden kijkt?! Vrees Allaah!!!

O broeder! Het kijken naar de gezicht van een vrouw is al niet toegestaan, dus wat te zeggen van de prive delen?! Waren wij niet bevolen om onze ogen neer te slaan?!

Zegt Allaah niet in de Qur'an:

قُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ وَقُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا
"Zeg tegen de gelovige mannen dat zij hun ogen neerslaan en hun kuisheid bewaken, dat is reiner voor hen. Voorwaar, Allah is Alwetend over wat zij bedrijven. En zeg tegen de gelovige vrouwen, dat zij hun ogen neerslaan en hun kuisheid bewaken, en hun sieraad niet tonen, behalve wat daarvan zichtbaar is".
(Qur'an 24:30 en 31).

Als we elkaars gezichten niet eens mogen zien, wat te zeggen van de prive delen dan?!
Allaahul Mosta'aan!!!!!

DUS WEET!!!
Dat de Heer der Werelden (Rabbal Aalamien) dit soort onzedelijkheden heeft verboden!

Allaah zegt:

قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَن تُشْرِكُواْ بِاللّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَن تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ
"Zeg: "Mijn Heer heeft slechts de onzedelijkheden verboden, die in het openbaar plaatsvinden en in het geheim, en de zonde en de onterechte aanmatiging en dat jullie aan God metgezellen toevoegen, iets waarvoor Hij geen machtiging heeft neergezonden, en dat jullie over God zeggen waar jullie geen weet van hebben".
(Qur'an 7:33).

HOE!!!
Zal jij je voelen als al je daden op de Dag des Oordeels aan de gelovigen zullen worden getoond?!

Allaah zegt:

وَقُلِ اعْمَلُواْ فَسَيَرَى اللّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَسَتُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ
"En zeg: "Doet maar, God zal wel zien wat jullie doen en Zijn gezant en de gelovigen ook." En jullie zullen tot de kenner van het verborgene en het waarneembare worden teruggebracht. Hij zal jullie dan meedelen wat jullie aan het doen waren".
(Qur'an 9:105).

Vrees de dag waarover Nabiyuna Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم) heeft gezegd:

"Op de Dag des Oordeels zullen de kinderen van Adam hun voeten niet kunnen bewegen, voordat zij ondervraagd zijn over vier zaken: (1). Hun levens en hoe hij zij het doorbrachten, (2). Hun jeugd en hoe zij het doorbrachten, (3). Hun bezittingen en hoe zij dat verkregen en besteed hadden, (4). Hun kennis en tot hoeverre zij ernaar handelden".
("Tirmidhie", 2417).

WEET DAT
Allaah in de Qur'an zegt:

فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنبِكَ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مُتَقَلَّبَكُمْ وَمَثْوَاكُمْ
"Weet dan, dat er buiten Allaah geen God bestaat en vraag bescherming voor jullie tekortkoming en voor die van gelovige mannen en vrouwen. Allaah kent jullie plaats van handelingen en hetgeen jullie in jullie verblijfplaatsen doen".
(Qur'an 47:19).
Dus er bestaat geen twijfel dat het kijken naar dit soort films en fotos tot de verbodene zaken behoren!

_________________
ER BESTAAT GEEN BETERE BOOST VOOR JE IMAAN DAN EEN HERINNERING AAN DE DOOD EN HET ZIEN VAN HET GRAF



Sumiregusa is op vakantie 


Alhamdoelillaah!!
Deze intentie toont aan dat er nog taqwa (Godsvrees) in het hart zit - walhamdoelillaah! De hart is niet helemaal dood - walhamdoelillaah! Spijt hebben voor zonden, is een teken van Imaan.
Dat is een heel goed teken.

مَنْ يَسْتَعْفِفْ يُعِفَّهُ اللَّهُ
"Wie kuisheid wenst, Allaah zal hem kuis maken".
("Sahih Bukhari", 1469).

De volgende stappen kunnen genomen worden om van deze bedorven toestand af te komen:

VOLG
Het advies van onze edele Profeet (صلى الله عليه و سلم) toen hij in een Hadith ons adviseerde:

"Breng de nachten niet alleen door".
("Ahmad", 6919).

Zet je PC niet op een plaats waar je alleen bent, want alleen zijn met een PC is gelijk aan alleen zijn met het ander geslacht! Naar mijn mening zelfs erger - wal yaadoe billaah!!

In de Qur'an staat dat we niet de voetstappen van de Shaitaan mogen volgen!

Allaah zegt:

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ وَمَن يَتَّبِعْ خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَإِنَّهُ يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاء وَالْمُنكَرِ
"O jullie die geloven! Volgt de voetstappen van de satan niet. En als iemand de voetstappen van de satan volgt; hij legt jullie het onzedelijke en het verwerpelijke op".
(Qur'an 24:21).

DUS

SLUIT!!!
Alle deuren die tot dit soort dingen kunnen leiden! Probeert er niet aan te denken. Als de Shaitaan dit soort dingen influistert, zoek je toevlucht bij Allaah en denk aan andere dingen!

Als dit soort dingen in je hoofd opkomen, probeer wudhu te doen en 2 raka'h te bidden!
Verder, raak je geslachtsdelen niet aan.

EN WEET!
Dat alles dat tot het verbodene leidt, zelf ook verboden is!

EN

NEEM AFSTAND
Van je "vrienden" die je dit soort videos en foto's opsturen! Zij zijn jou aan het oproepen tot de poorten van Jahannam! Neem afstand van dit soort mensen!

Allaah zegt:

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَن تَشِيعَ الْفَاحِشَةُ فِي الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ
"Zij die graag zouden willen dat onzedelijkheden zich onder hen die geloven verspreidt, voor hen is er een pijnlijke bestraffing in het tegenwoordige leven en in het hiernamaals. Allaah weet en jullie weten niet".
(Qur'an 24:19).

ALS JIJEen vader of moeder ben, dan is het JOU plicht om je kinderen hiertegen te beschermen! Onze Profeet heeft gezegd dat ieder van ons een herder is en verantwoordelijk is voor onze kudde!

Allaah zegt:

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَارًا وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ
"O jullie die geloven! Beschermt jullie zelf en jullie huisgenoten voor een vuur waarvan mensen en stenen de brandstof zijn".
(Qur'an 66:6).

WEET JIJ DAN NIET
Dat er altijd Engelen met jou zijn, die al jou handelingen en uitspraken noteren?

Allaah zegt:

وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ لَحَـفِظِينَ كِرَاماً كَـتِبِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَا تَفْعَلُونَ
"Maar er zijn bewaarders voor jullie, eerwaarde schrijvers, die weten wat jullie doen".
(Qur'an 82:10 tot 12).

Zij weten precies wat jij doet!!!

HOEZou jij je voelen als je familie jou zou betrappen?!
Je vind het een groot probleem als je familie je betrapt, maar niet de Heer der Werelden?!
Heb je meer schaamte tegenover de mensen dan de Heer van de mensen?
Allaahul Mosta'aan!!

INSTALEER
Programma's op je computer die toegang tot zulke websites blokkeren. Dit is ook een sterke wapen die tegen dit soort websites kan worden gebruikt - walhamdolillaah!

EN WEETDat het gebed een belangrijke middel is die mensen van onzedelijkheden weghoudt!

Allaah zegt:

اتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاء وَالْمُنكَرِ وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَصْنَعُونَ
"Lees voor wat aan jou van het boek is geopenbaard en verricht het gebed; voorwaar, het gebed verbiedt wat fahsha (onzedelijk) en munkar (verwerpelijk) is. Maar het gedenken Gods is geweldiger.
En Allaah weet wat jullie doen".
(Qur'an 29:45).

EN VERRICHT HET GEBED NIET
Zoals een robot! Verricht het gebed met khushoe (concentratie) en angst voor de Heer der Werelden!
Verricht ook veel vrijwillige gebeden, naast de verplichte gebeden.

GA TROUWEN
Als je oud genoeg bent, ga dan trouwen! Dit was het advies van onze Profeet (صلى الله عليه و سلم) aan de jongeren! Als je kan trouwen, dan moet je trouwen en als je niet kan trouwen, dan moet je vasten!

De Profeet (صلى الله عليه و سلم) heeft gezegd:

من استطاع الباءة فليتزوج فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم فإنه له وجاء
"Wie kan trouwen moet trouwen, want dat zal hem weerhouden van het kijken naar andere vrouwen en dat zal hem weerhouden van het plegen van ontucht. Wie niet kan trouwen moet vasten want dat helpt hem om zijn begeerten onder bedwang te houden".
("Sahih Bukhari", 129).

GA VASTEN
Want vasten is een schild tegen het vuur en helpt je om je begeerten onder controle te houden.

VERRICHT VEEL SMEEKBEDESDoea is de wapen van de gelovigen! Dua is onze sterkste wapen! Verricht veel adiya (smeekbedes) met ikhlaas !
Smeek Allaah om jou te leiden en van dit pad te redden!

Allaah zegt:

قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ
"Zeg: "O mijn dienaren die tegen u zelf buitensporig bent geweest, wanhoopt niet aan de barmhartigheid van Allah, voorzeker Allah vergeeft alle zonden, waarlijk, Hij is de Vergevensgezinde, de Genadevolle".
(Qur'an 39:53).

Verricht smeekbedes, waarin je Allaah smeekt om je te leiden en te vergeven!

EN VERGEET NIET

"Elke dienaar zal opgewekt worden in de toestand waarin hij stierf".
("Sahih Muslim", 6878).

Allaahu Akbar!!!

In welke toestand zal jij opgewekt worden?! Welke toestand is slechter dan te worden opgewekt in een toestand waarin je onzedelijke films zat te kijken of zat te masturberen?!

Moge Allaah ons een goede einde schenken!
AMIEN!!

HANGIslamitishe foto's en teksten in kamer! Alles dat je aan Allaah kan herrineren, kan je in je kamer ophangen! Plaats een Qur'an in elke kamer of naast je PC!

GEDENK ALLAAH

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ طَائِفٌ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُوا فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْصِرُونَ
"Voorwaar, wanneer degenen die (Allah) vrezen door een influistering van de Satan getroffen worden, gedenken zij (Allah). En dan zien zij (de Waarheid) in".
(Qur'an 7:201).

Gedenk Allaah en vrees de Dag des Oordeels en de Hel wiens brandstof mensen en stenen zijn!

Probeer altijd iets nuttigs te doen. Als jij niks te doen hebt, dan zal Shaitaan wel iets voor je verzinnen! Houd je bezig met Islamitische zaken. Lees boeken en verricht veel dhikr (gedenken van Allaah) en istighfaar (vergiffenis)!

Als zo'n influistering komt, verlaat die plek en ga onmiddelijk naar buiten en houd je bezig met andere dingen! Laat geen enkele deur open voor Shaitaan om jou aan te vallen!

فَفِرُّوا إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنِّي لَكُم مِّنْهُ نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ
"Vlucht dus naar Allaah; Ik ben voor jullie een duidelijke waarschuwer van Zijn kant".
(Qur'an 51:50).


KEER NOOIT MEER TERUG NAAR DIT PAD!!!

WEET
Dat fouten maken iets menselijks is!

كل بني آدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون
"Alle kinderen van Adam zijn fouten makers en de besten onder de fouten makers zijn de berouw toners".
("At Tirmidhie" 2499, "Ibn Majah" 4251, "Ahmad" 198/3 & "Ad Darimie" 2727).

Dus vraag vergeving en verricht goede daden,
want Allaah zegt:

إِنَّ الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّـيِّئَاتِ
"De goede daden wissen slechte daden uit".
(Qur'an 11:114).

ALSAllaah jou Genadig is geweest en van dit verdorven pad heeft gered en jij berouw hebt getoond, haat het terugkeer ernaar zoals je het haat om in vuur te springen! Haat het met heel je ziel en maak de intentie om er nooit naar terug te keren! Maak dit jou niyah (intentie)!

EN ALSAllaah jou heeft gered van dit pad, spreek er dan nooit over met anderen. Houd je zonden verborgen. Het is tussen jou en Allah. Als je het doorvertelt, wordt het een openlijke zonde, dus nog erger!

O MIJN BROEDERS! O MIJN ZUSTERS!

Vrees Allaah en voer de Jihaad tegen je nafs! Voer de Jihaad un Nafs tegen de Shaitaan! De plannen van Shaitaan zijn zwak! Dus vrees Allaah!

Allaah zegt:

وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ وَنَهَى النَّفْسَ عَنِ الْهَوَى فَإِنَّ الْجَنَّةَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى
"Maar dan zal voor wie vreesde om voor zijn Heer te staan en zich zijn persoonlijke neigingen ontzegde de tuin de verblijfplaats zijn".
(Qur'an 79:40 en 41).

Wasalaamu Alaykom Warahmatullaah Wabarakatuhu!

Wa Allaahu Aalim,


Door: Broeder Saifur Rahman Al Afghani

http://islamiway.wordpress.com/

----------


## Joesoef

> ahoedoe billah minal seytan ochti 
> subhanellah getrouwd en sex clips bekijken online 
> meestal wil het zeggen hij te kort heeft en hij het op en 
> andere manier zoekt
> begrijp me niet verkeerd he ochti ma is maar en idee




Een wel erg voorbarige conclusie (van hoe kan het ook anders, een man).

Voor de vragenstelster, heb jij ook gevraagd waarom hij dat doet?

----------


## moslim1979

ik veronderstel het subhanellah in de meeste gevallen is dat de oorzaak

----------


## moslima_love_allah

SalamAlykoem warhmatoellahi wa barakatuh lieve ougt
inchaAlllaah verkeer je in goede gezondheid en sterke imaan
Het is zeker niet makkelijk voor je...
Stagfiroellah ...Moest ik jou zijn ya ougty zou ik er heemover aangesproken zijn....dan weet jij ineens waarom hij het gedaan heeft...anders zit jij hier lang mee en kan dit je tt allerlei slechte gedachten leiden ->sijtaan is altijd bij zulke dingen het eerst aanwezig

mijn dua's heb je lieve zuster

vindt het echt erg om zulke dingen te lezen;, horen stagfiroellah

Hvj omw v Allah azzawajal

----------


## Elboukhari

Geachte ,Zuster nassirarifia.



Zuster ers te je moet help van Allah vragen niet ven mensen ik las net heel veel die hebben brieven met Aaiaten ven coran of als a3oedoe billah we moet altijd met al hikma messchien als ik zeg tegen je a3oedoe billah messchien daardoor kijk je naar je man met em beetje haat misschien hij ga at dat merkken misschien ga at dat problemen veroorzaken en dat ook niet goed is dat harram en 3eb maar je moet weten dat satan of oblies is niet klein jongetje ik denke dat beter als als je gaat met hem praten waaroom kijkt hij dat licht niet aan jou misschien je begrijpt wat ik bedoel h Sorry zus in dat gleuf hoef niet te schaamen en dat kan ook dat hij is vershaft met zo soort dingen om te kijken ,en ik zeg tegen mensen die hart reageren dat deze dam heft help gevraacht advies bvrb en niemand in dit leven veilig is.
Zus nassira vertel hem dat jij vind dat niet Luik en ook harram en waneer je kijkt naar dit de injels{{al malaika}}gaan bij je weeg ellen satan die blijft bij jou en stiel maar als je in dit moment dood gaat je hebt de aljana {{paradijs}} kwijt, in shaa allah gaat hij stoppen.

je badher mustapha

----------


## Hans50

Wat is er mis met een "gezonde" seksualiteit,en wat is er mis met porno kijken.
Als je het niet overdrijft.
Ik ben van mening dat we daar zo opgefokt niet over moeten doen.
Als we onze religieuze leiders,van welke religie dan ook moeten geloven,dan moet sex in het donker onder de dekens en met het licht uit.
Maar de "elite" mag dat wel allemaal,dat is altijd aan de elite voorbehouden geweest (zie naakt/pornofoto's uit 19e eeuw),en niet te vergeten aan de geestelijkheid.
Ik vraag me wel eens af hoe (jonge)mannen in bijv. Saoedi-Arabi aan hun "trekken" komen op seksueel gebied voor het huwelijk met al die rondlopende zwarte "puptentjes". Vergeef me de vergelijking,maar ik weet helaas geen andere.
Dat druist toch in tegen ieder normaal functionerend,door hormonen gestuurd menselijk lichaam.
Je kunt inderdaad zoals daar gewoon struisvogelpolitiek voeren en de kop in het zand steken,wat je niet weet of ziet dat is er dan ook niet.
Maar is het reel?



Het "gewone" volk uiteraard niet.

----------


## zein syria

Ja, dat is reel. Porno is toch geen primaire levensbehoefte?

----------


## Hans50

Het leven bestaat niet alleen uit primaire levensbehoeften.
Het leven zou heeeeeeel saai zijn als het alleen maar bestond uit primaire levensbehoeften,zoals slapen eten en drinken.
Trouwens sex is ook een primaire levensbehoefte,want anders stierf het soort uit.

----------


## Snowwhite

Dag Hans,

Ik zal alleen even kort reageren, diepgaande onderzoeken en ellenlange reacties, moet ik je helaas onthouden.




> Wat is er mis met een "gezonde" seksualiteit,en wat is er mis met porno kijken.
> Als je het niet overdrijft.
> Ik ben van mening dat we daar zo opgefokt niet over moeten doen.


Porno is vrouwenhaat.




> Als we onze religieuze leiders,van welke religie dan ook moeten geloven,dan moet sex in het donker onder de dekens en met het licht uit.


Hoe kom je daar nu bij? Vele moslima's fundi of niet, hebben hun kast vol met lingerie hangen.




> Maar de "elite" mag dat wel allemaal,dat is altijd aan de elite voorbehouden geweest (zie naakt/pornofoto's uit 19e eeuw),en niet te vergeten aan de geestelijkheid.


In de islam is de geestelijkheid niet aan het celibaat gebonden. Een imam hoort gewoon te trouwen, net als iedere andere burger.




> Ik vraag me wel eens af hoe (jonge)mannen in bijv. Saoedi-Arabi aan hun "trekken" komen op seksueel gebied voor het huwelijk met al die rondlopende zwarte "puptentjes". Vergeef me de vergelijking,maar ik weet helaas geen andere.


Dat is inderdaad heel moeilijk, maar de profeet (vrede zij met hem) heeft hen aangeraden om veelvuldig te vasten.




> Dat druist toch in tegen ieder normaal functionerend,door hormonen gestuurd menselijk lichaam.
> Je kunt inderdaad zoals daar gewoon struisvogelpolitiek voeren en de kop in het zand steken,wat je niet weet of ziet dat is er dan ook niet.
> Maar is het reel?
> 
> Het "gewone" volk uiteraard niet.


Het is beter om je zonden te verbergen. Er is een Nederlandse uitdrukking, _Wat niet weet wat niet deert._

In Nederland zijn er heel veel getrouwde mannen die naar de hoertjes gaan, of zelfs naar een homo ontmoetings plaats. Denk maar niet dat die thuis komen bij moeder de vrouw, en alles in geuren en kleuren gaan vertellen, dus ik begrijp niet waarom je over de boys in de KSA zegt _"Maar is het reel?"_ terwijl _"wat je niet weet of ziet dat is er dan ook niet"_ in Nederland schering en inslag is.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Salaam aleikoum
> 
> 
> Heb net ontdekt dat mijn man naar porno heeft gekeken op internet! Wat nu? Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?


Assalamoe 3aleikoem,

Hopenlijk is het alleen maar uit nieuwsgierigheid en houdt hij er mee op. Ik denk niet dat dit aan jou ligt. 

Moge Allah SWT je bijstaan zuster. Amien.

----------


## zein syria

> Het leven bestaat niet alleen uit primaire levensbehoeften.
> Het leven zou heeeeeeel saai zijn als het alleen maar bestond uit primaire levensbehoeften,zoals slapen eten en drinken.
> Trouwens sex is ook een primaire levensbehoefte,want anders stierf het soort uit.


Dat is zo, maar porno is iets anders dan seksualiteit. Porno is geen must, maar een luxe waar men makkelijk zonder kan.

Nog even iets over je vorige bericht; het taboe op seksualiteit zoals je dat vindt binnen het jodendom en christendom heeft geen islamitische evenknie. De islam is er juist heel open en nuchter over.

----------


## abdoeltje

> Salaam aleikoum
> 
> 
> Heb net ontdekt dat mijn man naar porno heeft gekeken op internet! Wat nu? Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?


Uit de titel van jouw thread begrijp ik dat je het niet zo leuk vindt dat je man porno zit te kijken.
Als dat zo is, zou je dat tegen hem in normale bewoordingen kunnen zeggen.

----------


## Hans50

Hoi snowwhite,

Ik vind porno geen vrouwenhaat.
Ten minste als de "handelingen" in de films niet onder dwang plaatsvinden.
Als de acteurs dat op vrijwillige basis doen,en er nota bene ook nog rijk mee
worden,want die zijn er zat,wat heeft dat dan met vrouwenhaat te doen?
we kunnen wel een discussie voeren of het zou moeten (porno),maar het met
vrouwenhaat vergelijken vind ik een brug te ver.
Als jij nou liefhebber(ster) bent van cybersex,dan is dat toch jou ding,wie is wie om
zich daaraan te storen of die persoon te veroordelen?
Ook in een huwelijk is dat zo,je gaat een verbintenis aan,maar de n bezit of koopt de ander toch niet?
We zijn en blijven vrije mensen.
Dat kan een verschil in opvatting zijn,of noem het voor mijn part "cultuur",maar zo liggen de verhoudingen wel.
Trouwen betekent niet bezitten.
Iedereen is geboren als vrij mens,en moet dat mijns inziens ook zijn leven lang blijven,met of zonder relatie,met of zonder "boterbriefje".
En porno heeft met vreemdgaan totaal niks te maken,ook niet in gedachte zoals sommige religies ons wijs willen maken.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hans

Ik kan je vandaag helaas geen uitgebreid antwoord geven.

----------


## Joesoef

> Hoi snowwhite,
> 
> Ik vind porno geen vrouwenhaat.
> Ten minste als de "handelingen" in de films niet onder dwang plaatsvinden.
> Als de acteurs dat op vrijwillige basis doen,en er nota bene ook nog rijk mee
> worden,want die zijn er zat,wat heeft dat dan met vrouwenhaat te doen?
> we kunnen wel een discussie voeren of het zou moeten (porno),maar het met
> vrouwenhaat vergelijken vind ik een brug te ver.
> Als jij nou liefhebber(ster) bent van cybersex,dan is dat toch jou ding,wie is wie om
> ...



Porno geeft een zeer misvormd beeld van seksualiteit en veel mensen zijn niet in staat om dat op de juiste manier te beoordelen. Het idee dat een vrouw de manier van benaderen zoals in pornofilms wordt getoond is niet de manier zoals vrouwen benaderd willen worden. Mannen nemen echter aan dat het wel zo is. Het is producenten zuiver en alleen bedoeld om geld te genereren en geld is een machtsmiddel. Vrouwelijke acteurs doen het over het algemeen voor het geld, niet omdat ze het zo lekker vinden al denken de meeste mannen van wel, dat is nu precies wat de porno industrie wilt.

----------


## Moutahaziba

> Hoi snowwhite,
> 
> Ik vind porno geen vrouwenhaat.
> Ten minste als de "handelingen" in de films niet onder dwang plaatsvinden.
> Als de acteurs dat op vrijwillige basis doen,en er nota bene ook nog rijk mee
> worden,want die zijn er zat,wat heeft dat dan met vrouwenhaat te doen?
> we kunnen wel een discussie voeren of het zou moeten (porno),maar het met
> vrouwenhaat vergelijken vind ik een brug te ver.
> Als jij nou liefhebber(ster) bent van cybersex,dan is dat toch jou ding,wie is wie om
> ...



Beste Hans,

Mag ik jou vragen of jij een (vaste) partner/vrouw hebt?? Ik vraag mij namelijk af of jij van dezelfde mening zou zijn als jij op een dag, met de huidige opvattingen in je hoofd, een pornofilm huurt en in ene jouw partner open en bloot op jouw beeldscherm haar bedcapaciteiten laat zien.

Zou jij er dan helemaal geen probleem mee hebben en bij jouw partner blijven of zou je dan zeggen tabee?? 

Als je zou doen wat ik denk dat je zou doen, dan zou jouw partner niet slechts alleen achterblijven, maar je zou ook geen enkel respect meer voor haar hebben. Het is dus wel degelijk vrouwenhaat, immers zal zij in jouw ogen niets meer waard zijn anders was je wel bij haar gebleven. Of niet?? Wees eens eerlijk....

Porno is niet alleen een degradatie en denigrering van de vrouw maar ook een commercialisering van de vrouw. Hoe kan dit gn vrouwenhaat zijn beste Hans??

----------


## Hans50

Als nou sommige mensen zijn die niet in staat zij om porno op zijn merites te beoordelen,dan zijn er ook nog veel mensen die dat wel kunnen.
Het een is het gevolg van het andere.
Moeten nou veel mensen niet naar porno kijken omdat sommigen dat niet juist beoordelen?
Dat is geen democratie,maar censuur en dictatuur.
Een kleine groep,die iets niet kan beoordelen,is dan leading voor iedereen.
Foute gedachte lijkt me.Ook wil ik nog een kleine reactie geven op Moutahaziba.
Ik heb niet gesproken over mijn partner of mijn relatie.
Diegenen die in pornofilms spelen zijn beroeps-acteurs.
Dat is meestal hun vrije keuze.
Maar zo'n vrouw of man zou bijv, niet mijn n keuze zijn,maar daar is iedereen vrij in.
Tenminste....in mijn beleving.
Fijne dag gewenst.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Hans,




> Als nou sommige mensen zijn die niet in staat zij om porno op zijn merites te beoordelen,dan zijn er ook nog veel mensen die dat wel kunnen.
> Het een is het gevolg van het andere.
> Moeten nou veel mensen niet naar porno kijken omdat sommigen dat niet juist beoordelen?
> Dat is geen democratie,maar censuur en dictatuur. 
> Een kleine groep,die iets niet kan beoordelen,is dan leading voor iedereen.
> Foute gedachte lijkt me


Inderdaad, niet iedereen gaat van porno verkeerde ideeen krijgen en denken dat in de realiteit ook iedere vrouw wel wil en in het wilde weg verkrachten. Maar de schade die dat kleine deel verricht, die niet de realiteit en fictie uit elkaar kan houden, en aan het verkrachten slaat, is meer dan verschrikkelijk en verwoestend. 
Voor de anderen, kan porno verslavend zijn en op de lange duur leiden tot andere schadelijke effecten, zoals vervreemding van huwelijk/familie, verwaarlozen werkzaamheden, geld problemen etc.




> Ook wil ik nog een kleine reactie geven op Moutahaziba.
> Ik heb niet gesproken over mijn partner of mijn relatie.


Nee dat klopt. 




> Diegenen die in pornofilms spelen zijn beroeps-acteurs.
> Dat is meestal hun vrije keuze.


Misschien, maar dat argument ben ik al eerder tegen gekomen bij prostitutie. Uit onderzoek blijkt dat bij prostitutie helemaal niet iedereen vrijwillig staat te pezen. Wat betreft de pornofilm industrie weet ik het niet. Of deze actrices en acteurs dat vrijwillig doen, en uiteraard voor het geld, doet niets toe of af aan het feit dat porno vrouwenhaat is en schadelijk voor de psyche van de man. Er zijn ook drugsdealers die vrijwillig dealen, uiteraard voor het geld, en dat doet ook niets toe of af aan het feit dat drugs schadelijk is en verslavend.

Porno is vrouwenhaat, omdat *vrouwen worden neergezet als objecten in plaats van vrouwen.* Waar is de liefde hier? Waar is de verantwoordelijke man hier, die de hele dag buitenshuis heeft lopen zwoegen en zweten om voor zijn gezin te zorgen? Waar is de moeder hier, wiens haar nu even niet zo netjes zit, omdat ze een krijsende baby aan het voeden is en tegelijkertijd moet rennen omdat haar dochtertje van 3 net het speldendoosje naast de naaimachine heeft ontdekt?

Porno is buiten iedere realiteit. Niet alle vrouwen hebben de lichamen zoals in de actrices in de films. Hoe gaat een man die regelmatig naar pornofilms kijkt, zijn vrouw zien met zwangersschapsstriemen? Of een vrouw die geen siliconen borsten heeft? Of een vrouw die wat dikker of dunner is op bepaalde plaatsen? 




> Maar zo'n vrouw of man zou bijv, niet mijn n keuze zijn,maar daar is iedereen vrij in.
> Tenminste....in mijn beleving.
> Fijne dag gewenst.


Het gaat hier wederom niet om het argument dat jij daar vrij in bent, uiteraard ben jij 'vrij' in het kiezen van je partner maar getuigt dat niet van een dubbele moraal? 
Het feit dat jij zo'n vrouw of man niet als partner zou kiezen, impliceert al, dat de porno wereld een _andere_ wereld is dan de _echte_ wereld.

----------


## Joesoef

> Als nou sommige mensen zijn die niet in staat zij om porno op zijn merites te beoordelen,dan zijn er ook nog veel mensen die dat wel kunnen.
> Het een is het gevolg van het andere.
> Moeten nou veel mensen niet naar porno kijken omdat sommigen dat niet juist beoordelen?
> Dat is geen democratie,maar censuur en dictatuur.
> Een kleine groep,die iets niet kan beoordelen,is dan leading voor iedereen.
> Foute gedachte lijkt me.Ook wil ik nog een kleine reactie geven op Moutahaziba.
> Ik heb niet gesproken over mijn partner of mijn relatie.
> Diegenen die in pornofilms spelen zijn beroeps-acteurs.
> Dat is meestal hun vrije keuze.
> ...




Porno geeft een vervormd beeld van sex tussen man en vrouw. De meeste kijkers van porno zijn mannen, mannen die een verkeerd beeld krijgen van vrouwen, vrouwen als object.
Actrices in pornofilms doen het voor het gemakkelijke geld. Het is nog maar de vraag hoe die vrouwen eea beleven maar de meesten hebben een laag zelfbeeld, zijn misbruikt of normen en waarden die lager liggen als gemiddeld. Dus vrijwillig, het is maar betrekkelijk.

----------


## Hans50

Reactie op snowwhite.

Verliefd zijn,echt verliefd (dus die roze bril) is meestal een staat die ongeveer een half jaar duurt.
Daarna wordt "liefde" houden van,genegenheid voor elkaar hebben,en uiteraard,een sexpartner hebben,voor elkaar zorgen.
Want laten we eerlijk zijn,waarom moeten in de meeste religies en samenlevingen mannen trouwen? Om hun testosteron kwijt te raken,anders was er nog meer geweld dan nu.
In de islamitische cultuur is het zelfs gebruikelijk om "uit te huwelijken",dus twee totaal vreemde mensen worden aan elkaar gekoppeld,meestal door de ouders en/of door sterke familiebanden.
Dat heeft met liefde niks te maken.
De een kent de ander amper of niet.
Toch gaat dat vaak goed,waarom,omdat niet gescheiden mag worden.
Een hele foute instelling dus,want na verloop van tijd,en vaak al heel snel,zie je alleen de fouten nog van de ander. Zowel mentaal als lichamelijk.
Dat heeft uiteraard niks met porno te maken,maar misschien is die "pornodrang" wel een surrogaat voor verwachtingen voor een vrouw die er niet zijn door een opgedrongen huwelijk.

----------


## Moutahaziba

> Het gaat hier wederom niet om het argument dat jij daar vrij in bent, uiteraard ben jij 'vrij' in het kiezen van je partner maar getuigt dat niet van een dubbele moraal? 
> Het feit dat jij zo'n vrouw of man niet als partner zou kiezen, impliceert al, dat de porno wereld een _andere_ wereld is dan de _echte_ wereld.


[/QUOTE]


Precies! Dit laatste is nou juist het punt dat ik duidelijk wilde maken aan Hans door het hele verhaal wat te personaliseren. Goed genoeg voor een ander, maar niet voor jezelf, dat is toch hartstikke scheef??!!

----------


## Joesoef

> De een kent de ander amper of niet.
> Toch gaat dat vaak goed,waarom,omdat niet gescheiden mag worden.


Op basis waarvan doe jij deze uitspraken?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Hans,




> Verliefd zijn,echt verliefd (dus die roze bril) is meestal een staat die ongeveer een half jaar duurt.
> Daarna wordt "liefde" houden van,genegenheid voor elkaar hebben,en uiteraard,een sexpartner hebben,voor elkaar zorgen.


Ja, dat kan een mogelijk scenario zijn.




> Want laten we eerlijk zijn,waarom moeten in de meeste religies en samenlevingen mannen trouwen? Om hun testosteron kwijt te raken,anders was er nog meer geweld dan nu.


Geweld, dat moet je me toch even uitleggen Hans. 
Uiteraard trouwen mannen voor de sex, maar ook om een gezin te stichten, kinderen te krijgen etc.




> In de islamitische cultuur is het zelfs gebruikelijk om "uit te huwelijken",dus twee totaal vreemde mensen worden aan elkaar gekoppeld,meestal door de ouders en/of door sterke familiebanden.
> 
> Dat heeft met liefde niks te maken.
> De een kent de ander amper of niet.


Je weet niet of Nassira uitgehuwelijkt is. 




> Toch gaat dat vaak goed,waarom,omdat niet gescheiden mag worden.


In de islam mag je wel scheiden. 




> Een hele foute instelling dus,want na verloop van tijd,en vaak al heel snel,zie je alleen de fouten nog van de ander. Zowel mentaal als lichamelijk.


Ja, dat kan. Het hangt van je instelling af. Als je met een 'all you need is love' drive het huwelijksbootje in stapt, looking for the 'rush', dan kan je na een aantal jaren in een sleur komen en zwaar teleurgesteld zijn. 
Daarom is die mentaliteit ook niet reel. Iedere vrouw/man heeft wel wat, niemand is perfekt. 




> Dat heeft uiteraard niks met porno te maken,maar misschien is die "pornodrang" wel een surrogaat voor verwachtingen voor een vrouw die er niet zijn door een opgedrongen huwelijk.


Aha, dus nu is de man die naar porno kijkt opeens het slachtoffer, volgens mij draai je de zaken hier om Hans.

Porno is en blijft slecht. Problemen en sleur in het huwelijk, zijn er om overwonnen te worden middels creativiteit. Naar vreemde vrouwen kijken, is wel het meest funeste wat je kunt doen. 

Je moet leven in de realiteit en niet in fictie. De realiteit is dat mannen niet elke dag met rozen thuis komen, misschien zweet voeten hebben, en dat vrouwen hun shape shifting hormoontjes hebben, 's ochtends in een jogging broek lopen, met hun haar in een staart. In een huwelijk zijn er echte mensen, mooie menselijke mensen, met ups en downs, geen barbiepoppen of gigolo's.

----------


## Hans50

Mijn reactie was in algemene zin.
Ik heb hier niet de situatie van Nassira weergegeven.
Maar ik kan goed leven met je uitleg Snowwhite :-)
Ik sta gelukkig open voor kritiek en andere invalshoeken.
Bedankt voor je tekst en uitleg.

----------


## Snowwhite

Graag gedaan Hans.

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## Joesoef

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Hans50
> 
> 
> Want laten we eerlijk zijn,waarom moeten in de meeste religies en samenlevingen mannen trouwen? Om hun testosteron kwijt te raken,anders was er nog meer geweld dan nu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geweld, dat moet je me toch even uitleggen Hans. 
> Uiteraard trouwen mannen voor de sex, maar ook om een gezin te stichten, kinderen te krijgen etc.



 :wat?!:

----------


## meertjemarocgir

hey snowwhite jij kan het perfect verwoorden!!!!

----------


## chaki1964

problemen?
www.arokia.com
0031613675615

----------


## Moutahaziba

[_QUOTE=meertjemarocgir;4044752]hey snowwhite jij kan het perfect verwoorden!!!![/QUOTE]_


Daar sluit ik mij helemaal bij aan. Tbarkellah 3liek Snowwhite! La3tik sahha!

----------


## K-rimA

> Reactie op snowwhite.
> 
> Verliefd zijn,echt verliefd (dus die roze bril) is meestal een staat die ongeveer een half jaar duurt.
> Daarna wordt "liefde" houden van,genegenheid voor elkaar hebben,en uiteraard,een sexpartner hebben,voor elkaar zorgen.
> Want laten we eerlijk zijn,waarom moeten in de meeste religies en samenlevingen mannen trouwen? Om hun testosteron kwijt te raken,anders was er nog meer geweld dan nu.
> In de* islamitische cultuur* is het zelfs gebruikelijk om "uit te huwelijken",dus twee totaal vreemde mensen worden aan elkaar gekoppeld,meestal door de ouders en/of door sterke familiebanden.
> Dat heeft met liefde niks te maken.
> De een kent de ander amper of niet.
> Toch gaat dat vaak goed,waarom,omdat niet gescheiden mag worden.
> ...


Dat kan je beter vervangen door de Marokkaanse cultuur
In de Islam bestaan geen gedwongen huwelijken  :verward:

----------


## klaasje

> Hoi snowwhite,
> 
> Ik vind porno geen vrouwenhaat.
> Ten minste als de "handelingen" in de films niet onder dwang plaatsvinden.
> Als de acteurs dat op vrijwillige basis doen,en er nota bene ook nog rijk mee
> worden,want die zijn er zat,wat heeft dat dan met vrouwenhaat te doen?
> we kunnen wel een discussie voeren of het zou moeten (porno),maar het met
> vrouwenhaat vergelijken vind ik een brug te ver.
> Als jij nou liefhebber(ster) bent van cybersex,dan is dat toch jou ding,wie is wie om
> ...


Die vrijheid die jij impliceert, houd op voor een partij als de ander bejegent wordt als doorgaans in pornofilms gebeurd.
Ik zeg niet dat het vreselijk is als iemand het kijkt, ik kan me wel voorstellen dat iemand er van baalt als zijn/haar partner het kijkt.
Heeft niets met bezitten te maken, meer met een naar trekje van iemand.

In andere topics lees ik hoeveel waarde je hecht aan wetenschap en ratio, er zijn diverse onderzoeken gaande om te kijken of porno slecht is voor je seksuele ontwikkeling, met name voor jeugdigen.
Zo gek is het natuurlijk niet als mensen er bezwaar tegen hebben. Het is gewoon een onzinnige weergavew van de realiteit.
Nu zul jij meteen aankomen met het verbod op het verfilmen van sprookjes etc. Een sprookje is duidelijk een sprookje en doet zich niet voor als realistisch.
Veel jonge vrouwen lopen bij seksuologen, zij hebben een rapport geschreven over de situatie van jonge mensen. Dat is schrijnend; veel vrouwen zijn frigide door het niet normaal ontwikkelen van hun seksualiteit.
Vrouwen die heel vrij zijn opgevoed overigens.

----------


## LoveStoryy

Weet hij het al dat jij dat weet dat hij porno kijkt!!
dan zeg het dan tegen hem dat hij dat niet mag doen!
leg hem uit dat het haram is!
is niet goed laat hem ermee stoppen 
als je niet weet hoe?
schakel dan hulp in!

----------


## Serrie

Het hoeft helemaal niet te zijn dat hij tekort komt, misschien wilt hij met jou (zijn vrouw) nieuwe dingen uitproberen of wilt hij voor zichzelf iets nieuws leren om met jou te beoefenen.
Het kan ook zijn dat hij de bevestiging nodig heeft dat hij het goed doet en gaat hij zich vergeleijken met deze acteurs. Als vrouw is het nooit leuk om daar achter te komen, maar je kan er altijd over praten met hem toch?
Je moet hem niet ermee aanvallen, want dan zal hij zich vanuit schaamte erg fel gaan verdedigen.
We zijn allemaal mensen en als ik deze zonde zou begaan en zou het vanuit of onzekerheid zijn over mijn eigen kunnen, vernieuwingen e.d maar niet omdat ik tekort kom of omdat ik een ander wil.

----------


## saidasaida

salaam alekum 
waneer jou man naar andere vrouwen kijk 
op de internet of buiten heeft nix met jou temaken 
als was je de knapste mooiste rijkste of speciaalste vrouw 
zo zijn veel manen gewoon 
ze kunne hun hormonen niet in bedwang houden 
ze hebben totaal geen rugegraat ze zijn te zwak 
maar dat geld vaak tegenwoordig ook bij de vrouwtjes
hij bezeft michien niet eens dat hij jou daar mee kwets 
ja achter af wel als jij hem dat duidelijk gemaakt heb 
maar dan als nog voor hem speeld dat geen rol in zijn ged8ten gang is daar nisk mis mee 
en kijk bij niet moslims kan kwa sex ales maar bij ons niet michien heeft hij bepaalde behoeftes die te schaamtelijk zijn om met zijn eigen vrouw tedoen snap je dat is ook wel het probleem weet je hoe veel manen van anaale sex houden en orale sex het komt door de media en het westese invloed dat onse cultuur zo maakt als hij nu is geworden onse ouder waren al lang niet zo schaamteloos als deze generatie en het wort aleen maar erger en kwa geloof doet iedereen maar wat het beste voor hem of haar uitkomt ik zeg niet iedereen natuurlijk maar veel van ons wel het is jammer want we zouden op een lijn moeten ziten en elkaar steunen en op vangen waneer het mis gaat elkaar meer moeten respecteren en leven als echte boerders en zusters want manen julie kijken tochg ook niet naar julie eigen zuser op een sexueele maneer warom wel naar die van een ander en dat geld ook voor de vrouwen julie dagen de manen uit met julie kleding manier van kijken en parfum het uitdagen waneer julie zo als het hoort je grdagen zullen de manen meer respect voor ons krijgen voor elke vrouw of man is er een partner wat willen julie meer warom zo veel onbeschamtelijke dingen schijdingen ongelukkige kinderen overspelen huilende families kinderen geboren zonder vader als wat allah aan ons toegezonder heeft staat voor een rede en zonder dat wij luisteren zal ales wat wij doen slecht eindigen waneer je trouwt en kinderen krijg je voed ze samen op volgens de richt lijnen van ons geloof de lijdraad die jij van je ouders heb mee gekregen zo gaat dat maar hoe doen de kinderen dat die geen lijdraad hebben of geen vader of geen familie dan gata het mis en dta blijft zo maar in cirkels 
tegen woordig wilen ze maar dat hun dochters trouwen met manen voor geld of manen met geld wat is dit bestaad tochg niet ze maken van hun dochters hoeren hij moet zo veel hebebn mooie huizen outos om te showen warom niet die man heeft werk goede familei hij maakt haar gelukkig hij is een goede moslim ze krijgen gezonde kinderen dat is wat julie moeten willen voor je dochters zowat als hij een fiest rijd of een volvo uit 92 ik noem maar wat het is jammer we zijn op zoek naar de verkeerde dingen in het leven eigen lijk horen wij niet thuis hier in het westen het is jammer

----------


## bocholt18

Beste Nassiraniafira,

Nou laat hem genieten van al het moois, dat de Schepper heeft gemaakt; op deze wijze is het dan halal. Bovendien houdt je man nog steeds van jou.

Hartelijke groet,


Ahmidou.

----------


## Germen Roding

Je man neemt een voorproefje op het paradijs.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Je man neemt een voorproefje op het paradijs.


De vraag is dan of hij met 72 maagden nog tevreden zal zijn.

----------


## Rain2001

Assalaam alaikoem nassirarifia,
 
Je vraag wat nu ? Is dit fout in jou ogen? 
spreek hem aan en zeg dat je dit niet goed vind. Ook kun je naar hem luisteren, misschien was het niet zo bedoelt. Of was het een pop up die plotseling kwam.

Dat is enige wat je kan doen. Als hij van je houd en je respecteert dan doet hij het niet meer als dit niet per ongeluk was ( bewust). Hij kan natuurlijk vergifenis vragen. 

Heb sabr, en doe jou dingen. Je zult beloond worden door allah. 
Mocht hij toch niet naar je luisteren, dan is het zijn zaak, zorg er alleen voor dat er genoeg goeie communicatie tussen jullie is. Zo doende kan je hem maybe helpen de rechte pad te volgen.

Assalaam alaikoem w.r.b.

----------


## Germen Roding

> De vraag is dan of hij met 72 maagden nog tevreden zal zijn.


78 maagden en 22 schandknapen heb ik me laten vertellen. Dat moet ook wel, hij krijgt namelijk de potentie van 100 sterfelijke mannen. Maar alleen als hij als martelaar voor de islam is gestorven.

Lijkt mij een beetje saai allemaal, de hele dag achter elkaar door neuken. En dan ook elke dag nog 78x ontmaagden. Enfin, deze meneer heeft besloten een voorproefje te nemen op al dat lekkers.

----------


## Hans50

Je zult beloond worden door Allah? Lees ik dat nou goed?
Wat doet die "man/vrouw" dan? Laat hij ondervoede mohammedaanse kinderen overal ter wereld opeens niet meer sterven aan honger ofzo?
Heeft deze godfiguur,en alle andere godfiguren,ooit wel eens iets gedaan in deze wereld? Zie WO2 en de Holocaust,tsunamies,overstromingen,hongersnood,ond erdrukking,dictator staten enz enz.
Dacht het niet. De mens heeft zichzelf een wens godsbeeld geschapen,en meer niet.
Geen 72 maagden, alleen op macht beluste sterfelijke mensen.

----------


## Rajeb

> Salaam aleikoum
> 
> 
> Heb net ontdekt dat mijn man naar porno heeft gekeken op internet! Wat nu? Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?


Kom nou, wat is daar zo erg aan? Het zou pas argwaan wekken als hij dat nooit heeft gedaan. Elke gezonde man heeft zich weleens geamuseerd met porno.

----------


## Fatimo

Je moet maar zo denken 

"hij leest de menukaart in het restaurant , maar komt thuis eten "

----------


## sansalido

wow geen leven

----------


## Hans50

Onderstaand artikel stond vandaag in de Telegraaf.

Onderzoekers geschokt: Alle mannen kijken porno

MONTREAL - Wetenschappers hebben een onderzoek naar porno stop moeten zetten omdat ze geen enkele man konden vinden die niet naar blote vrouwen keek.

De Canadese onderzoekers wilden twee groepen maken onder mannen tussen de 20 en 30 jaar oud: n groep die nooit naar porno keek en n groep die met regelmaat naar pornofilms keek. Tot hun grote verbazing echter was er geen enkele man te vinden die nooit porno keek.

Professor Simon Louis Lajeunesse van de universiteit van Montreal: "Het was de bedoeling om te kijken wat het effect van pornofilms is op de seksualiteit van de man en hoe deze mannen kijken naar vrouwen. We waren echter in shock toen we er achter kwamen dat er helemaal geen mannen bestaan die niet naar porno kijken", vertelt hij tegen The Sun.

Het oorspronkelijke onderzoek moest hierdoor worden stopgezet. In plaats daarvan werd gekeken naar het verschil tussen getrouwde pornokijkers en vrijgezelle mannen. Single mannen blijken gemiddeld drie keer in de week 40 minuten te kijken, mannen met een vaste relatie kijken 1,7 keer per week 20 minuten. 

Dus je man is geen uitzondering.Het is zelfs heel normaal blijkt uit het onderzoek.

----------


## shams.A

de einige wat ik kan zeggen is:
*المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا والباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا وخير املا*

----------


## Geile_berta

heej geile bitches...
porno is goed voor het echte gevoel...
jwz.. met en zonder condoom  :grote grijns: 

standje 69 enzo 

mannen hebben nou eenmaal een heftige behoefte jwz.
maarja daarom besta ik ook jwz.
nouja geile bitches jeosjjuiuis
jwz.

enne callie me ff 06 twaalf dertien viertien vijftien zestien

enne R.I.P. berta
rustig! jwz.

----------


## the life

Mannen hebben denk ik zo ie zo veel meer zin in sex dan vrouwen.
Porno kijken vind ik als vrouw zijnde geen ruk aan. Ik heb wel eens mijn man betrapt op het kijken van pikante video's op internet en ik confronteerde hem ermee. We hebben een goed gesprek gehad. We waren heel erg open tegen elkaar. zo eerlijk zijn we echt nooit geweest.
Hij vond onze sex een beetje saai aan het worden. Nooit leuk om te horen. Ik had thee in mijn handen en ik smeet hem bijna tegen het hoofd ermee.
Ik was een paar dagen van slag. maar uiteindelijk was het wel nuttig geweest.
je kan dan 2 dingen doen of ermee zitten of zelf als vrouw zijnde het naar je hand trekken. als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.
maar het prbleem met marokkaanse vrouwen is dat we niet durfen uit te komen voor ons sexuele gevoelens. We wachten altijd tot dat de man eens een x actie onderneemt.Waarom zouden wij dat niet naar ons toe trekken? 
sindsdien heb ik zo'n 22 strings en setjes gekocht en handboeien en een zweepje.
spannend? ik raad het iedereen aa"n!!!

----------


## Aphrodite_

> Salaam aleikoum
> 
> 
> Heb net ontdekt dat mijn man naar porno heeft gekeken op internet! Wat nu? Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?


Volgens mij kijkt 95% van de mannen wel eens naar porno hoor. Dat heeft verder ook niets met jou te maken. Die 2 dingen staan los van elkaar.

Ik snap dat je er geschrokken van bent maar zoek er niets achter.

----------


## gabert

> Salaam aleikoum
> 
> 
> Heb net ontdekt dat mijn man naar porno heeft gekeken op internet! Wat nu? Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?


salam aleikoum
hey meid een belg hier die moslim is
in deze context moet ik je vragen om twee dingen te vergelijken.
in de wereld zijn er twee zaken die zo goed als onmogelijk met mekaar te vereenigen zijn!
dat is de natuur en het geloof!
de natuur en dat weet iedereen heeft veel te maken met hormonen en geuren.
meisje het is heel simpel als je man of jouw hormonen beginnen opspelen gebeuren er dingen die onvoorspelbaar zijn.
ons geloof gebied ons respectabel met het woord van allah om te springen en dat is maar goed ook.
nu zijn er mensen die met alle goede intensie deze willen volgen maar je karakter moet heel sterk zijn om de roep van de natuur te weerleggen.
je moet je voorstellen als bvb je man niet thuis is en je krijgt zin in hem hoe het voelt?
dit is geen schande maar normaal zolang je maar het reglement van het huwelijk niet overtreed.
indien je twijfels moest hebben in dit raad ik je aan om gewoon op een heel rustige manier er met hem over te praten.
het feit dat je deze boodschap aandacht schenkt betekend dat je toch veel van hem houd.
het is ook mogelijk dat door bepaalde veranderingen in het huwelijk hetzij door uw toedoen hetzij door hetzijne dat de aantrekkingkracht naar u toe zeer verzwakt is .
je kunt bepaalde zaken een andere wending geven en zaken uitproberen om het hem terug aantrekkelijk te maken?
dit wel in het kader van het huwelijk.
zegt hij duidelijk in jullie gesprek dat hij geen zin meer in je heefd dan weet je wat dat betekend?
tot spijt van vele.
ik ben zelf ook een man en kan vertellen dat ik al heel wat tegenslag heb gekend in mijn leven dus zijn het niet alleen de mannen die zich vlug laten prikkelen door de natuur?
ik ben er twee vrouwen door verspeeld alhoewel ik alles heb gedaan om mijn huwelijken te redden en te doen slagen!!!!
ik hoop je hiermee te hebben geholpen en dat alles inchallah goed komt?
je mag niet direct negatief denken , gewoon gezond praten.
basleima

----------


## delicious_x

*Hij komt vast iets te kort !*

----------

